# hydrogen peroxide



## capn_kirkl (Jul 4, 2006)

will it kill most algae? how does a person go about correctly dosing this in the planted tank? Will it kill that dreaded black algae? 

Please help
Kirk


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi capn kirkl,

I wish I knew the cause of BBA. I have read it is due to low CO2 levels but I have two tanks, both with the same CO2 ppm and one will get BBA occasionally and the other not.

If it does occur, I start by cleaning my filters and doing a 50% water change. I double check my CO2 level and change the solution in my drop checker if it has been over 30 days.

If the outbreak is large, I dose Seachem Excel. When I do the water change it do the "Initial" dose as directed. As for the "Daily" dose, I dose at 2X the recommended rate.

If you have just a small outbreak, you can "spot" treatment with H2O2 (Hydrogen Peroxide). I make sure the lights have been one for at least two hours so the plants (and BBA) are at maximum photosynthesis.  I turn off my filters and allow the tank to sit for 5 minutes so there are no currents.

I fill a oral dosing syringe with H2O2 and "shoot" the BBA tufts individually. After I finish with the syringe I wait 5 minutes to allow the chemical to have maximum contact time with the algae and then turn on the pumps and filters.

I dose no more than 1.5 ml per gallon of water per treatment and only one treatment per 24 hours. If my 20 gallon tank has 16 gallons of water then I dose no more than 24 ml.

Although my SAE (Siamese Algae Eaters) won't touch healthy BBA; they will graze on the dying BBA and finish the clean up.


----------



## capn_kirkl (Jul 4, 2006)

awesome...
thank you


----------



## capn_kirkl (Jul 4, 2006)

can I presume it dead if it turns brownish? I have tried bleach dips with anubias and java fern and dwarf sag. I am looking to setup another tank and want dwarf hairgrass dwarf sag and random crypts


----------



## capn_kirkl (Jul 4, 2006)

my problem was that I had too much mulm and a weakness for the walmart plants... they are filthy with the bba


----------



## farrenator (Dec 21, 2008)

When you see them turn pinkish they are dead for sure.


----------

